# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Грей, сделай "припаивалку" файлов к сообщению

## Painkiller

сабж, может кому и пригодится, особенно в разделе Творчество припаивать к сообщению свое творчество.

----------


## Blackwinged

А чем файлообменники не устраивают? Нефиг засорять форум своими графоманскими опусами про бедного Петю.

----------


## Painkiller

> А чем файлообменники не устраивают? Нефиг засорять форум своими графоманскими опусами про бедного Петю.


 Какие файлообменники?
С этих файлообменников может любой же стянуть, а лучше было так: только форумчане...

----------


## Blackwinged

*Painkiller*
Можно ставить пароль на архивы и доступ к скачиванию. Вот взять тот же iFolder - бесплатный файлообменник, никаких ограничений на скачивание, можно заливать файлы до 100 Мб, хранится будут долго(скачать можно даже устаревший файл... после просмотра рекламы). Соглаись, это лучше, чем "порча места на винчестерах(а оно ведь не резиновое)", путем забивания его всяким, подчас никому не нужным хламом.

----------


## Painkiller

> *Painkiller*
> Можно ставить пароль на архивы и доступ к скачиванию. Вот взять тот же iFolder - бесплатный файлообменник, никаких ограничений на скачивание, можно заливать файлы до 100 Мб, хранится будут долго(скачать можно даже устаревший файл... после просмотра рекламы). Соглаись, это лучше, чем "порча места на винчестерах(а оно ведь не резиновое)", путем забивания его всяким, подчас никому не нужным хламом.


 Что ж, убедил... :wink:

----------


## grey

на ваше творчество никакиго винчестера не хватит  :Smile: 
конечно удобнее использовать файлообменники

----------

